# Short Spitfire comic



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is a short comic strip I wrote for an American comic called Ronin Illustrated:


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 22, 2009)

more


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 22, 2009)

continued


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 22, 2009)

last one


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

Nuttin...dangit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

jUST RED CROSSES.... Blasted!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> jUST RED CROSSES.... Blasted!




Yup....its a Red Cross Spitfire used to deliver high speed bandages and stuff.... 

I can see the last piccie (with three small pictures included) and it looks like a great little set. Can you re-submit them ?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2009)

Fixed by removing the hot links and doing direct uploads.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 23, 2009)

Got em!!! Right on!  Excellent work there, Spit!


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 23, 2009)

Brilliant comic SpitfireZPC, thankyou for posting it.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, sorry if you guys couldn't see the pages! Thanks for fixing it 

Cheers guys, thanks for reading!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting Spit!


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2009)

Impressive work Spit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice one mate! Great stuff!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! I appreciate you checking it out!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 2, 2009)

Good job


----------

